# Moving from Texas....suprise I know. I don't wanna step on t



## clayg7669 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi my name is Clay. I'm about to be moving to Dickinson. I know ya'll are probably tired of all of us out-of-states coming in but I work my butt off down here from Oct til Jan chasing ducks. By the time they get here they're call/decoy shy as hell. I would like to hear what ya'll think my odds are on doing things the right (which equals the hard) way. I consider myself respectful and kind. I'll stop for anyone stuck help a broke down boat in heartbeat and always help other hunters as long as they respect me back.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

You coming up for an oil field job?


----------



## clayg7669 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ya I fish and hunt year round here and am losing a bunch of land that I've worked really hard to keep for years. I hunt/fish year round but ducks are my passion. My son will be moving up as well who is seven and there aren't enough hours in the day to satisfy his fishing obsession.


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

Save some for the residents. Out of staters make them #sosad


----------



## clayg7669 (Jan 20, 2015)

Well I'll officially be in nd monday mornin. Looking forward to getting out and seeing what there is to do outside. I know it's cold but I don't care. That office job is gonna drive me up a wall. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Dickinson is a ways from the good duck hunting in ND. Probably 100 miles or so. Not that there probably aren't some opportunities closer but there's not a lot out there. Good pheasant and big game area though.


----------

